# Working my way through the UK based roasters sticky.



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi all.

As I have no particular favourite roaster at the moment I was thinking of going on a coffee journey ( metaphorically speaking, not physically), and working my way through the whole of the uk roasters sticky in this sub-forum.

There's 63 links but I know some of them aren't active anymore, ie Roberts, presumably because they've gone bust so there's perhaps 55ish roasters to try. I've already tried 12 so around 40 to go. I only get through about 250g of coffee a week so that will limit me to 1 bag from each making it rather expensive when I factor in posting, but if I didn't limit it to 1 bag it would take me years to complete.

Has anybody else tried this? What where your surprises? Who where your favourites? If you found a really good one did you end your search and stay faithful or did you carry on with your coffee speed dating?









I'm surprised to see Garraways on this list as I thought they were more a vending machine and café suppliers, and they would have to be the exception to the rule as they only do 1kg bags, but they're literally within walking distance of me so I may as well give them a go.

I'm going to rule out any site that doesn't make it clear that that post within a few days of roasting because I can buy stale beans from Asda.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Sounds like fun and a long journey and as you state expensive when factoring in postage. I would also rule out any website that does not clearly and easily state their posting fees. Nothing more annoying than having to open an account to have postage fees calculated at checkout to find they are daylight robbery. Postage can always be stated if x number of bags comes in within RM postage scales This moan is in "general" and most roasters it does not apply to


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

So out of interest , what are you going to try when you go to a supplier, their own espresso blend or a SO?


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

I hadn't really thought about that. I don't want to be able to compare each side by side, it's more just a case of going on their website and just picking something a bit different or maybe their signature blend, it depends how I feel at the time. I'm going to treat it more like subscription, but one where I put in all the work rather than attempt to judge them on a level playing field, which would be impossible anyway.

I think I'm going to have to look into the costs of it first though. If you take for example HR Higgins, most of their coffee's are over a tenner a bag, if they then charge a flat rate of a fiver postage, on principle I won't be buying from them. If on the other hand postage is free( which I doubt) that makes it acceptable.

The problem is I can get a very nice blend from Rave for example, delivered to my door for less than £15 a kilo, so I would be loath to pay that for a 250g bag.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

All good points, most places will have a signature blend of their own. Love to hear how you get on with this. Who you find who gives postage rates , your taste experiences etc . If you pop over to atkinsons in lancaster let me know , ill take you for a coffee if I'm free. ( ps there Thalia espresso blend and the Lusso are both very nice )


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Just a little piece of info, I just tried the Roberts & Co link on here myself and it doesn't work but if you google them the site is there. They are definitely still in business as I was at their Roastery/cafe yesterday having a quick chat with the owner about a possible DSOL offereing in the future and came away with a free 250g bag of Australian Skybury. Just seems that however hard I try atm my coffee stockpile keeps getting larger lol.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Roberts link now updated

The link originally submitted is no longer valid


----------

